# norton auto-protect turned off, can't turn on... getting a ton of security alerts



## joeyquirk

I have Norton SystemWorks 2003 and I have always had auto-protect (against viruses) enabled. Yesterday I started getting security alerts (saying "virus protection is turned off") about every 2-3 minutes and am still getting them. In norton it says I have auto-protect turned off and thats what the alerts are warning me of. I searched my computer for viruses and i can't find anything. In Norton when I click "auto-protect" and then click "enable" (to turn it on) nothing happens and it stays off. What do I do to stop this annoyance and do I have a virus or not?!? so confused.... thanks for anyones/everyones help!
-joe


----------



## nickster_uk

Hi joeyquirk,

have you tried reinstalling the Norton products?

Also:

The solution is quite simple so dont get too frustrated. The exact same thing happened to me. This is how it is fixed:
1. Click START > RUN. Type MSCONFIG and press ENTER.
2. A "system configuration utility" should appear. Click on the STARTUP tab (last one)
3. You should see all the executables that are run at startup. The ones that interest us here are ccApp, ccRegVfy specifically and anything that has C:\program files\etc... without qoutes before & after the command.
4. The problem is that C:\program files\common files has spaces between program & files & between common & files. Unless there is quotes before and after the command, the command doesnt execute correctly. It should look like "c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccApp.exe" Notice the" & " at the start & end.
5. Now to fix this Click START > RUN. Type REGEDIT and press ENTER.
6. The registry editor now starts. Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > Microsoft > Windows > Currentversion > Run. on the right pane you should see ccApp & ccRegVfy. Right click > modify. Now put these commands into quotes "C:\...exe". Hit OK
7. When your done, restart your PC & whamo. All should be fixed.

Taken from:
http://www.pcuser.com.au/pcuser/hs2.nsf/web/71AC67F74222EBC2CA256EA40020EB1F


----------



## joeyquirk

IT WORKED! Thank you so much...


----------

